# How to get a dove to want to bathe?



## banndsand

Hello. I heard that it is good for doves to bathe about once per week. I have had my dove Curie for about three weeks now and she just doesn't seem to want to bathe! I am getting a little concerned because her feet are starting to get dirty, but I don't know what to do.
I have tried putting a wide shallow bowl of warm water near her, and I have also tried running water in the sink or in bowls in increasingly intricate ways, but she doesn't seem at all interested. Is there anything else I should be doing?


----------



## Lefty07

Try splashing the water a little bit with your hands, to simulate a bird bathing. Mine always get interested when I do that. Also - how warm is your water? Mine like to bathe a room temperature or slightly cooler water. A dove might not want to bathe in water that feels warmer than water they drink.

Also, if you dove is very new or not very tame, she might be afraid to bathe - especially in front of you (or if there is too much "activity" in the room from other pets or people) - because when birds bathe, they of course get wet and might feel slightly vulnerable. So just be patient - it may take a while - but do try making some bathing motions with your hand to get her interested - it might work.

Here are some photos of mine bathing. Do you use a big open saucer like this? Your dove might also be hesitant to bathe if you are using something smaller.





And my parakeets take their turn too.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler

You can try a spray bottle - clean with no chemical smells or residue

One of my ringnecks absolutely LOVES it.

Does she go into the bowl at all? My male used to just stand there with his wing up and look at me. Never actually washed himself but just expected me to splash him with water. Very funny! Still does it lol


----------



## Lefty07

Yes - I forgot to mention. My doves sometimes get in the bath saucer and let me trickle water on them, from above, with my hands, like Lisa says. And, as Lisa mentions, a spray bottle with clean water will at least make her clean her feathers (kind of dry bath) - just spray her gently so she doesn't grow to fear the spray bottle. Whatever works!

I noticed Banndsand, you are in New Bruswick, Canada. Is it possible your dove is in a cold room or building and he may not want to bathe for that reason? Doves can handle some cool temperatures but they are less likely to _want_ to bathe if it's colder than 15 - 20'C.


----------



## banndsand

I do spray her almost every day and she seems not to mind. And thank you for the tips 
Also I keep my rooms around 20-27 degrees year round so that couldn't be it. I think she may just be unused to me. Unless I have food in my hands, she never really seems that interested in me lol


----------



## Lefty07

Well, if she eats out of your hand, she's pretty tame. And the temps sound fine. But she still may be too new to feel comfortable bathing - but try the gentle splashing thing with your hands - she might get the idea.

It's good she is OK with spraying - that will at least reduce the dust. Personally, I always have a HEPA air cleaner going in any room with birds, to further reduce dust.


----------



## Jay3

My birds like the water warm. Those pot bottoms you have there work very well. I think the problem may be a lone bird. Birds want to bath more when there are others jumping in. The splashing the water with your hand is also a good idea. She should eventually bathe.


----------



## banndsand

Thanks for all the helpful information and quick replies  I was actually trying to give her a bath a minute ago and she seemed inquisitive once I started splashing a little. She didn't go in, but she stood on the side for a bit so her feet got a bit of a rinse (yay! now they're not gross!)
I will definitely try a bigger thing to put the water in next time, and hopefully that will work.
And how much are those HEPA air cleaners, anyway? I keep seeing them mentioned and have been considering getting one once the snow clears up a bit.


----------



## Lefty07

HEPA air cleaners run all different prices, depending on the size of the room and the unit itself. Any department store where they sell household items should have one and you can also find them on-line. I think they are a good investment if you have pet birds because birds make "dust". I've used them for years.

I'd measure your room and then go on-line and see what you find. You can still buy it locally but at least, if you go on-line first, you'll have some idea of the type and size you want to buy.


----------



## banndsand

Thanks for all your help. She finally took a bath today  I noticed she jumped right into her water dish and was like "Oh! It's time!" so I got her a big thing to bathe in. lol She seemed to love it.


----------



## Jay3

Thanks great!


----------



## Sevenof14

Been a member of this board for a while, and found this thread on a Google search! I've been trying to get Harmony to bathe for over a week! I'm using the bottom of an old, clean large litter box. he hasn't used it so far, but I'm going to try the "slashing" when I get back!
Thanks everyone for the great ideas!


----------



## spirit wings

Sevenof14 said:


> Been a member of this board for a while, and found this thread on a Google search! I've been trying to get Harmony to bathe for over a week! I'm using the bottom of an old, clean large litter box. he hasn't used it so far, but I'm going to try the "slashing" when I get back!
> Thanks everyone for the great ideas!


Thats great!, pigeons when they bath it seems to be a flock oriented thing so the splashing can seem like another pigeon bathing which get their interest up. good luck!


----------



## Lefty07

Keep in mind, a dove (or any other bird) may feel vulnerable when bathing so make sure the room you want your dove to bathe in seems calm and "safe" for your dove. So no dogs, cats, or small noisy kids in the room!

Also, putting the bath "tub" on a table (up off the floor) may make your dove more comfortable - as long as the table is sturdy and doesn't rock back and forth.


----------



## BirdLivesMatter

LisaNewTumbler said:


> You can try a spray bottle - clean with no chemical smells or residue
> 
> One of my ringnecks absolutely LOVES it.
> 
> Does she go into the bowl at all? My male used to just stand there with his wing up and look at me. Never actually washed himself but just expected me to splash him with water. Very funny! Still does it lol


When they stand there with just one wing up, pulled so far back it looks like it hurts (sometimes I joke w/my doves that I can't tell which wing it is,not sure if they get a kick out of it or not,cuz like you mentioned,they kinda just sit there lol but I sure do!)he isn't expecting you to splash/spray him. He's doing something called "sunning". One of my doves does this ALL the time. I think its odd that the op is having trouble w/the bird taking a bath..every dove I've ever had has always gladly taken to a bath, almost immediately. By immediately I mean upon first receiving them before they've even had a chance to get to know me/their surroundings. I will say tho, I've never had a very young dove. All adults. I'm sure that plays a huge role in just about everything. Ive had various birds before ever getting doves,I actually had/still have 2 tiels &2 pheasants at the time I first got any doves and not a single one of them " sunned". So when I first saw him doing this I was pretty confused to say the least. I got the pair early evening one day so I brought them home put them in their new enclosure&just let them be til morning..well early afternoon I filled up what was to be their designated bath bowl&opened the cage door&proceeded to hang it up in the top half of the cage when the male,who was foraging down on the floor in some straw that I glued to paper for this exact purpose+to use as nesting material, flew all the way up landing on the bowls edgebefore I even had a chance to actually attach it&remained there until I finished attaching it,removed my hand &closed the cage door at which time he hopped right into the bowl, fluffed his feathers and flapped all around for a good half min,then he stopped got his position jisy right leaning over&slightly back,raised his right wing&held it there for quite a lengthy bit of time.. I was like 🤨🤔 I was a bit concerned at first considering I hadn't even had them for a full 24 hours yet, never seen any other birds do this, &seeing how they're typically very timid by nature, I was thinking something may be wrong. Like his wing was hurting or something so I did some quick research&no, its very common and healthy. I still get a kick out of watching him lol


----------

